# When, oh When will the blank screens go away...



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

The blank screen during playback is driving me crazy. It happens every once in while to me, but I have to listen to my wife complain every day. whether it be the kids show or her soaps. Its been a daily event. It's not that the entire program is lost, its just the annoyance of the blank screen every so often. It used to not do this. I really like the ~100hrs of recording space, I won't pay for a HR20, the cable route may be my best choice next year.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The next update should fix this but noone really knows for sure until it rolls out.

That only happens to me maybe once in 10-15 shows. I never had to reboot, I just stop it them go back in, it takes a couple times sometimes.


----------



## laceyd (Mar 6, 2006)

Bobman said:


> The next update should fix this but noone really knows for sure until it rolls out.
> 
> That only happens to me maybe once in 10-15 shows. I never had to reboot, I just stop it them go back in, it takes a couple times sometimes.


If you were previously watching live TV, just hit the PREV button, go back to Live TV, then hit PREV again to go back to the recorded show and that usually fixes it.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The next update should fix this but noone really knows for sure until it rolls out.


That can be taken two ways, and I assume you mean "the next update *needs to* fix this", not "we expect the next update to fix this". I don't think Earl even knows what's supposed to be in an update until it starts rolling out.

I actually have very low expectations of the next update, since they think all issues have already been resolved.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I found that after I reset the R15 (after the 103D upgrade) by unplugging the unit for 30 seconds or longer, that for now the blank screen problem has gone away. A tech at D told me that it is always helpful to reset the receiver this way after an upgrade to eliminate any software contamination that exsisted before the change. At this point I'm holding my breath, but it can hurt to try it.

Ian


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bobman said:


> That only happens to me maybe once in 10-15 shows. I never had to reboot, I just stop it them go back in, it takes a couple times sometimes.





laceyd said:


> If you were previously watching live TV, just hit the PREV button, go back to Live TV, then hit PREV again to go back to the recorded show and that usually fixes it.


10-15 shows, that about my rate, too. However, the last time it happened the entire R15 got locked up. Had to do a reset. 

Interesting regarding the "PREV" button. Will try that next time.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks as though more people are concerned with the ff/rw/sl quirks and the 2nd buffer than anything else. So I wouldn't expect the next release to address any of the 'Lock up' or blank recording issues. Actually, if they introduce a second 'Live Buffer', I would not be surprised to see more of the black-screen and lockup issues.

I suppose it is dependant on your own personal usage, but I find the lack of reliable recording (sorry, but 80% is not good enough, i threw away a bunch of VCRs that managed 100% when I went to D* 3 years ago) to be a major issue with the R15 that did not exist with D* before. Having a dual tuner DVR (and paying a monthly fee remember) for the last 3 years has completely changed the way I watch TV (most importantly 'when' I watch and how long it takes). 
A poster in a different thread stated that "never having had a DVR before, getting the R15 is like stepping out of the stone ages!". That is exactly how I felt 3 years ago. Now, it is like someone is saying I may have to go back. Please don't make me go back, I don't wan't to go back...:eek2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mailiang said:


> I found that after I reset the R15 (after the 103D upgrade) by unplugging the unit for 30 seconds or longer, that for now the blank screen problem has gone away. A tech at D told me that it is always helpful to reset the receiver this way after an upgrade to eliminate any software contamination that exsisted before the change. At this point I'm holding my breath, but it can hurt to try it.
> 
> Ian


Unfortunately, I'm sure you'll see it again. I'm optimistic that they'll have it corrected in the next update.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I get it every once in a while too. when it happens, I just hit pause. Then play. It hasn't failed yet.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I too hopes this problem gets fixed. It is driving me nuts :flaiming


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> So I wouldn't expect the next release to address any of the 'Lock up' or blank recording issues.


I expect that anything we see in the next release will have been worked on since before the last release, plus repairs to problems created in the last release. Introducing changes as a result of user comments will take at least one or two additional releases, you just can't roll that stuff in that fast and end up with a reliable build (I know, they haven't gotten a reliable build anyway, but oh well).

Carl


----------



## zxcvb (Jun 19, 2006)

I had the blank screen come up Thursday while watching a recorded show. I tried several times to fast forward through, rewind back, exit out of the show and back in, nothing worked. I finally rebooted/reset via the red button method.

When it booted back up, it had DELETED TWO OTHER SHOWS it had just finished recording.

I've had multiple problems with this machine, have lurked on this board for the three months I've had the R15, but this finally compelled me to post. UGH!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It won't go away until we get some new software updates. Which seems to be very low on the priority list for DTV. Guess if you really want to get rid of it, upgrade to a HR20. I really think that's going to be DTVs answer to all R15 problems.

Many times some (including me) have joked about a R20 and Earl has stated "there's no R20 in the plan for DTV". I'm sure there's not. If they don't fix the problems with the R15 those that eventually want a stable DTV DVR will be forced to upgrade to a HR20.

*Wolffpack Prediction 09/24/2006*: DTV will not release another SD DVR. The R15 will be the last and it will get one, maybe two updates. Neither of which will address limits/dual buffers nor will completely fix the First Run/Repeat problems. Those that want problems fixed will be forced into a HR20 (regardless if they have a HDTV or not) and also, conveniently at the same time, will be signed up for a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I once again had the dreaded "black screen of death" during playback of a show I recorded last week. Wouldn't you know it was the series premiere? I was watching the recording, the screen froze the audio continued. I tried fast forwarding to the end of the show and starting it again. I tried rewinding. I tried a red button reset. Nothing. It still stops about 8 minutes into the recording, freezes, goes to black screen, the audio continues and that's it. If the network ever wonders why they lost a potential viewer for that particular show it was because thanks to the good ol' R 15 I missed the pilot episode so now I don't know whether I want to play "catch up" and just start from the second episode or not. I'm so frustrated with the R 15! This isn't the first time this has happened. When I called D about it I was told the black screen was a "known" issue but had been fixed. If so when? Sorry but I just needed to vent.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> I tried fast forwarding to the end of the show and starting it again. I tried rewinding. I tried a red button reset.


Did you try jump to end and then rewind? Just wondering.


----------



## Gilligan (Sep 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> *Wolffpack Prediction 09/24/2006*: DTV will not release another SD DVR. The R15 will be the last and it will get one, maybe two updates.


I am new here but I have been trying to read many of the older threads and I have seen others mention they feel likewise and eventually DirecTV will only have one HD/SD DVR like all the cable companies do.

I don't know if I agree. DirecTV seems to really have been pushing the R-15 with free promotion after free promotion and they only slowed on the updates recently it looks like. Who knows maybe something good is in the works for the R-15 as after all didn't they just activate the Showcases? Could be they are just taking their time and just because the people here seem to be used to monthly updates, doesn't mean something is not in the works.

If they do switch everyone to the HR20 that would be an expensive switch and might also require new dishs plus installation of them for everyone that wants one. Sounds very expensive when they can just keep pushing the free R-15's and people can keep their existing dishes.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

At some critical mass of HD it's not going to make sense to simulcast SD and HD versions of so many channels (both national and LiL). At that point everyone will have HD-capable equipment which will downconvert to the SD capabilities of your display device, if necessary.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> At some critical mass of HD it's not going to make sense to simulcast SD and HD versions of so many channels (both national and LiL). At that point everyone will have HD-capable equipment which will downconvert to the SD capabilities of your display device, if necessary.


That alone indicates that the R15 will be supported for at least two more years. They just dumped x number of R15's onto the market forcing x number of subscribers into 2 year commitments. How would the switch to HD only? I see three options. Give all those users HD equipment and service for free (yeah right!). Tell them they have to pay $xx to upgrade their equipment and service or go elsewhere. Or, status quo.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> I am new here but I have been trying to read many of the older threads and I have seen others mention they feel likewise and eventually DirecTV will only have one HD/SD DVR like all the cable companies do.
> 
> I don't know if I agree. DirecTV seems to really have been pushing the R-15 with free promotion after free promotion and they only slowed on the updates recently it looks like. Who knows maybe something good is in the works for the R-15 as after all didn't they just activate the Showcases? Could be they are just taking their time and just because the people here seem to be used to monthly updates, doesn't mean something is not in the works.
> 
> If they do switch everyone to the HR20 that would be an expensive switch and might also require new dishs plus installation of them for everyone that wants one. Sounds very expensive when they can just keep pushing the free R-15's and people can keep their existing dishes.


The switch to the HR20 will be made by enticing existing subscribers with lower cost HW by expanding their programming services, such as the current Sunday Ticket offer. Once that offer ends, expect to see more bundled offers with other premium channel offerings like Movie and other sports packages. The HR20 handles both SD and HD services so that is not an issue. 
Don't expect the R-15 to go away anytime soon, however. The move to the R15 was designed to allow future expansion in the SD subscriber market. Having control of the device (moving away from TiVo) will allow DTV to bring in new services to SD base such as DTV to Go and the long awaited 'Home Media Network' functionality at a much lower cost than having to 'contract' it through TiVo. It also gives DTV the control over licensing issues with providers on distribution of the content instead of being at the mercy of TiVos aggreements.

For a real clear picture, check out what the market analysts have to say about the sat tv business. They are quickly losing ground in the new subscriber market and need come up with ways to compete with the cable companies again.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Just to clarify. My "prediction" was that the R15 would be the last SD DVR released by DTV. I didn't say it would be pulled or wouldn't be supported. I still have 2-3 year old DTivo units plugging away and expect them to do so until at least 2010.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you try jump to end and then rewind? Just wondering.


Yes actually I did try fast forwarding I started out at 1X and worked my way up finally to 4X. It actually wouldn't rewind that way at all. I had to repeatedly hit the six second rewind, try doing that for an hour long show. Anyway, when I got back to the scene were the screen froze and let it play forward, no change, still black screen, audio fine. It obviously recorded something for an hour. I have to wonder, is it possible it recorded an hour of audio and only the first eight minutes of the video? If anyone has any ideas I'd like to hear them.

I ended up going to cbs.com and watching the premiere episode there. I was fortunate that it was being offered there. Anyway thanks for the idea.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> Yes actually I did try fast forwarding I started out at 1X and worked my way up finally to 4X. It actually wouldn't rewind that way at all. I had to repeatedly hit the six second rewind, try doing that for an hour long show. Anyway, when I got back to the scene were the screen froze and let it play forward, no change, still black screen, audio fine. It obviously recorded something for an hour. I have to wonder, is it possible it recorded an hour of audio and only the first eight minutes of the video? If anyone has any ideas I'd like to hear them.
> 
> I ended up going to cbs.com and watching the premiere episode there. I was fortunate that it was being offered there. Anyway thanks for the idea.


Weird so it let you jump to end of the show but wouldn't let you Rewind? I don't think I've ever seen that (or saw anyone post that before). The only time I've had issues rewinding is during live TV. Wierd.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Just to clarify. My "prediction" was that the R15 would be the last SD DVR released by DTV. I didn't say it would be pulled or wouldn't be supported. I still have 2-3 year old DTivo units plugging away and expect them to do so until at least 2010.


To be honest if they can get the cost of building the HD DVR down to a reasonable cost and pass that savings on to the end users I see no reason not to make that switch. I would completely agree with you in that case, why would you need to build a newer SD version of the DVR when the HD version will do exactly the same job and could benifit you even further when as an end used you make the switch to HD TV. My largest stubling block so far with the HD DVRs have been their cost, I like toys and love buying them but I also like eating and living in my house. :lol:


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Weird so it let you jump to end of the show but wouldn't let you Rewind? I don't think I've ever seen that (or saw anyone post that before). The only time I've had issues rewinding is during live TV. Wierd.


The only way it would rewind is by using the "six second" rewind button. Using the "normal" rewind it would simply sit there and do nothing or just go back one minute and then go forward a minute. This same thing happens anytime the R 15 gets the infamous "black screen of death".

I was told by *D* when you get the black screen you should hit channel up then channel down. I fail to see what on earth that would do. I made it clear that I was speaking about a recording not live TV. I was also told that I should call *D* immediately when the black screen happens so they can log the issue and perhaps send a patch to the R 15. Say what? That also makes no sense. As again I made it clear this was during playback of a recording. I wasn't watching it as it recorded. So what would calling immediately when the recording froze and went to black do anyway? If that would accomplish anything then my reporting it as soon as I discovered it when trying to watch the recording would have accomplished the same purpose. Go figure.

Yet someone else told me that the "issue" with the black screen had been fixed with the last software upgrade and that if the R 15 was still experiencing that issue I should do a reformat. I was told that anytime you get a software upgrade you should do a reformat. That really ticked me off. I like to record several movies and get to them at my leisure. If I have to reformat and lose everything each time there is a software upgrade that is ludicrous. Needless to say I haven't done the reformat (I did that a couple of months ago because I was told it would definitely fix the locking/freezing problem, it did not) and I won't be doing it until I have watched the recorded programs, if it fixes the black screen problem, super, if not I won't have lost all of my movies for no good reason. Sorry but my patience with the R 15 is nearing its' limit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

MercurialIN said:


> Yet someone else told me that the "issue" with the black screen had been fixed with the last software upgrade and that if the R 15 was still experiencing that issue I should do a reformat.


As far as I remember this issue wasn't fully realized untill after this last release and it is suppose to be a fix in the next upcoming release.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

double post


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> As far as I remember this issue wasn't fully realized untill after this last release and it is suppose to be a fix in the next upcoming release.


I am in agreement with you about that. I didn't think that particular issue had been addressed yet either.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> I was told by *D* when you get the black screen you should hit channel up then channel down. I fail to see what on earth that would do.


I think we've got two different "black screen" problems. On the less severe one hitting exit/prev, prev/prev or pause/play tend to fix it. Still very annoying. On the more sever I've found that 4X FFis the only FF that will get by the bad spot, and you have to be at 4X at least a few seconds before the bad spot. Also, jumping to the end and RW'ing usually works too. Try a reset and then this method and it may work. Of course you've probably deleted it by now.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I think we've got two different "black screen" problems. On the less severe one hitting exit/prev, prev/prev or pause/play tend to fix it. Still very annoying. On the more sever I've found that 4X FFis the only FF that will get by the bad spot, and you have to be at 4X at least a few seconds before the bad spot. Also, jumping to the end and RW'ing usually works too. Try a reset and then this method and it may work. Of course you've probably deleted it by now.


I believe this black screen problem was the more severe type. So have been the other five or so black screen problems I've experienced because in each case, nothing I did recovered the video portion of the recording for me, I always ended up deleting and being very frustrated. Anyway...

I did try jumping to the end and rewinding, the regular rewind wouldn't even budge even at the 4X speed. The only way I could rewind to before the "bad spot" was by using the six second rewind repeatedly. Then when I hit play again, the picture again froze in the exact same spot but the audio continued. I have tried a red button reset to no avail. However I haven't yet tried your suggestion about the 4X FF, I will try that because I did save the show, just in case anyone came up with an idea that I hadn't already tried. And you have, so thank you. I will try it. Since this problem has happened to my R 15 at least a half dozen times I am interested in finding a solution so if, ok when, it happens again I will know the next time what to try.

Fortunately for me, on a hunch I decided to visit the web site of the particular network that the show had been on, hoping perhaps they might have it to view on their web site. The show was "Jericho" and it was indeed there for viewing at cbs.com and might I add, it was a good show so I will be hoping to be able to successfully record the second episode tonight. I am getting the HR 20 installed as we speak so I will hopefully be able to record it there as well. So I'll have two chances at it this time. I forgot to back up the premiere episode on the HR 10-250, I wanted to trust the R 15, my mistake, won't happen again very soon. Anyway thank you again, all for the suggestions. I appreciate them.


----------

